# Starting in Oct - The International Piano Series 09/10



## solideogloria

Hi all,

Just thought you might like to know about the International Piano Series which kicks off at the Queen Elizabeth Hall at 7.30pm on 13/10/09 with a performance by *Simon Trpceski*. He will be celebrating two of this seasons most important composer anniversaries - Chopin and Haydn. Tickets start at £9 and can be booked here.

"Trpceski is the real deal. A pianistic talent in a thousand." (The Times)

If you would like more info about this series then please visit our website. In the coming months there will also be performances at the Southbank Centre from *Cristina Ortiz*, *Huseyin Sermet*, and *Andreas Haefliger* and a host of other exciting artists through to June next year.

Hope you can make it!

Joe


----------

